# 99 dollar Netbooks. Which should I get?



## NathanielZhu

After searching through many many 99 dollar bare-bone netbooks for out of the house events (Instead of luging my 7 poung laptop), I came accross a few which I'm considering.

All of these cheap netbooks runs Windows CE 5.0 or 6.0.

All of them uses some version of the ARM processor

All of these netbooks are 7 inches

One of them is:
533 mhz - 128 MB Ram (Don't remember the name) found on ebay.

Another is:
Cherrypal Africa - 400 mhz - 256MBDDR

Another is: Lanyu netbook - 266 mhz - 128MB Ram

And Finally is: Sungworld EBook - 300 mhz - 128MB Ram


All of these netbooks has a battery that runs for about 4 hours on normal conditions.

All of these netbooks weight about 1.5 Pounds and they all use Compact Flash for storage. Most of them come with 2GB but i can just buy a 32 GB one cheap.





*
So, which one should I consider buying? What would be your first and 2nd choice?* If you can suggest a better 100 dollar netbook, plz tell me.

I know the specs arn't at all good, but I only need the internet/youtube. I already have a good laptop to do the rest of my stuff, but It's too big and heavy.










EDIT - OOPS, I POSTED IN THE WRONG SECTION. PLZ MOVE IT.


----------



## ganzey

none. those wont even run xp.


----------



## NathanielZhu

ganzey said:


> none. those wont even run xp.



Yeah, I said WINDOWS CE. They're 100 dollars. What do you expect? lol. They even use the gay ARM processor.

Please read my whole post. Every part of it is important.
They'rre like 100 dollar PDA's with a keyboard and big screen.


----------



## bomberboysk

ganzey said:


> none. those wont even run xp.



Of course they wont, its not using an x86 instruction set. Good luck getting youtube on these, its gonna be pretty choppy if it even runs on there, but faster is better generally speaking, and you'll want the lastest version of CE you can get.


----------



## ganzey

ignoring the fact that pda's have more powerful processors, lol.

go with the 533mhz one.


----------



## NathanielZhu

ganzey said:


> ignoring the fact that pda's have more powerful processors, lol.
> 
> go with the 533mhz one.



lol. The 533 mhz one was a lucky find on ebay used, but the others are sold new.


What would you recomend as your 2nd choice?


----------



## ganzey

the 400mhz one

EDIT: is there any way you could scrounge up another $100 and get this

http://cgi.ebay.com/Asus-Eee-pc-900...iewItemQQptZLaptops_Nov05?hash=item56387e5649


----------



## NathanielZhu

ganzey said:


> the 400mhz one
> 
> EDIT: is there any way you could scrounge up another $100 and get this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Asus-Eee-pc-900...iewItemQQptZLaptops_Nov05?hash=item56387e5649



thanks, but I can't.

I don't like asking my parents for money to buy stuff since they've already bought me my laptop that I wanted.

I make the money from the internet to buy these things and it will take many months to get 200 dollars. It will only take only 2 more months until I get enough to buy the 100 dollar netbooks. 

thanks for your help!


----------



## Drenlin

...why do you need a netbook if you already have a laptop?


----------



## Turbo10

cheapo ones normally have linux on them, you might aswell get an ipod, would probably be more powerful than one of those really cheap netbooks XD


----------



## ganzey

Turbo10 said:


> cheapo ones normally have linux on them, you might aswell get an ipod, would probably be more powerful than one of those really cheap netbooks XD



lol, ur actually right. the third gen (newest) ipod touches have 833mhz processores underclocked to 600 mhz


----------



## Aastii

Drenlin said:


> ...why do you need a netbook if you already have a laptop?



he already said, he didn't want to carry arround his other heavy one...

Back on topic though (that wasn't really all that off topic though really ) why not just get a smart phone...but without the phone. What is the name of the stuff like ipod touches and HTC's and stuff  ?


----------



## bomberboysk

aastii said:


> he already said, he didn't want to carry arround his other heavy one...
> 
> Back on topic though (that wasn't really all that off topic though really ) why not just get a smart phone...but without the phone. What is the name of the stuff like ipod touches and htc's and stuff  ?



pda


----------



## Flaring Afro

or pocketpc. which i'd rather have (and do). but on a serious note, im one skinny ass guy and i have never had a problem walking across campus back and forth with a 17" gaming laptop. it's lighter than a book anyways...


----------

